# Solar panels arrived (Warning)



## justin_time (Dec 2, 2012)

I got the call friday afternoon that a pallet of panels arrived in Edmonton so I took off to pick them up before 5 pm. I got there just before closing and out of 30, 4 were destroyed. I am well aware of what happens in transport.

Before shipping the panels I contacted a number of shipping companies, the policy seemed to be that they would cover damage at 1 or 2 dollars a pound, for greater coverage I would have to purchase insurance from a third party. So I contacted a few companies, two of which I do business
with, I was given a song and dance as to why they would not cover the transport.

With time running out I said ship them..knowing I was taking a chance.

Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. Im not really complaining as with prices so much better now than years ago I can take a little hit, but still.

Just something to be aware of if you order any...... 

I should say its not the shipping companies fault, when I seen how they had been stacked I am lucky I only lost 4.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

justin_time said:


> Before shipping the panels I contacted a number of shipping companies, the policy seemed to be that they would cover damage at 1 or 2 dollars a pound, for greater coverage I would have to purchase insurance from a third party. So I contacted a few companies, two of which I do business
> with, I was given a song and dance as to why they would not cover the transport.


Wow...must be a local or Canadian thing. A dollar or two a pound ? Heck, that wouldn't put a dent in a lot of stuff that ships motor freight.


I've had a lot of stuff shipped to me by trucking companies, and when damaged, they by God, make it right. 

But I never arrange the shipper......that's on the folks that sell me the stuff......so if I don't get the stuff in A-1 shape, I simply pick up the phone, call the dealer I bought it off, and it becomes their problem. I also always try to pay with a credit card as well.....so if the dealer baulks, I put the CC company to work on the problem as well.....I ain't paying for trashed stuff.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

who did you buy them from?so we know who is bad at packing


----------



## justin_time (Dec 2, 2012)

TnAndy,

Yes, it would be a different story if they arrainged shipping. They did offer to do so and the quoted price was twice what I could get elsewhere.
I thought I could save a few hundred on the shipping, (and did), but as I could not find extra insurance in time, I sort of paid for it in the long run...some days you eat the bear, some days he eats you so to speak. 
I dont think its a Canadian thing as such, maybe local/reginal. I am not the most experienced at arrainging such things.
Just mentioned it as something to consider for those who try the same thing.
I could not pay by visa and get their coverage as the only terms were wire transfer to the bank of Honk Kong.

Haley,
I wont post that, as its the weekend, and I havent had the chance to speak with them regarding this yet, I took a picture of how it was packaged, and will be sending it Monday. I dont expect much, but in fairness they need a chance to respond.The four damaged panels were not even in boxes like the others. somebody was not on the ball packaging this....


----------



## justin_time (Dec 2, 2012)

I have had a chance to examine, and play with these today, as we had some sunshine. First I admit I bought by lowest price per watt. Not always the smart thing to do....So I expected, and heard of quality issues with low priced Chinese panels.
I have older BP,Siemens, and Sharp ones so I started to compare the physical construction to these. Now Keep in mind im no expert in such things but from the front, and looking at the cells themself, paying attention to the cell foil traces,(width and layout) I can find no difference, the glass appears as thick, and clear as my old ones. The aluminium frame looks as well sealed to the glass from the front. I would have to say that I cant tell them apart from the front.

Looking at the back, and checking out the junction box,its mounted solid, as with my other ones, generous sealant around the box, and a gasketed lid for access. All connections inside look well terminated, with diodes in place. 
looking at the frame from the back I think the aluminium is maybe a touch (gauge) thinner, and the corner construction not as strong allowing more flex in the panel.
So A lighter gauge of aluminium is all I can find visually thats different.
I had expected to find other issues, but over all I cant find fault with these so far....


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

But was there some sort of resolution regarding the shipping damage?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

What about 'warranty' issues down the road . . ??
Like when the foil parts due to a poor solder joint..

Shipping one or two panels back to hong-kong does not sound like a fun thing..........


----------



## AirWindSolar (Sep 22, 2012)

justin_time said:


> I got the call friday afternoon that a pallet of panels arrived in Edmonton so I took off to pick them up before 5 pm. I got there just before closing and out of 30, 4 were destroyed. I am well aware of what happens in transport.


I prefer not to think about what happens in transport. We order anywhere from 200-800 230-280W modules a month and ship out between 5-25 of those. (mostly with DIY on-grid kits or pump kits; the rest we install ourselves) Up until the softball sized hail and 120mph winds last month, shipping companies had damaged more of our panels than all other problems combined. At least one load came in with a forklift-tine-shaped hole halfway up the block and running two panels deep. Several were obviously hit hard on the corners, and some we just gave up trying to figure out what they'd done to them.

Sometimes I think they see it as a challenge to destroy things. We had a load of racking come in with a full bundle of rail that had both end damage from being run into with something heavy and forklift-tine damage in the middle of the rails, plus about half the metal banding snapped. That was just coming from CO to TX, too.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I have shipped panels myself and think that 4/30 is not horrible if you got a really good price on them and the shipping. You cannot ship something from across the globe in (their) shipping container and not have damage.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

I am more interested in what the panels specs are, how much they cost with shipping, and where to get them..


----------

